# Hip-hop/urban plastisol heat tranfers



## Meboybuffalo (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy hip hop/urban plastisol heat transfers? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------

